# A Pack civilian MRE taste test



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

So I buy two cases of the A pack MREs. The inspection date is over a year away so I can keep them for a while anyway. The wife was sick and I decided that rather than cooking I would give one a shot. I opened it up the contents were as follows: salt, pepper, atwo fig newtons, a bag of skittles, a pack of osmotic raisins, garden vegetables with noodle entree, flameless heater and crackers with no peanut butter or cheese spread (bummer). These are the reduced sodium variety by the way. I open everything up and heat up the entree pouch.

The entree tasted ok but did not get super hot. I had to sort of bust it up as it had retained that un-appetizing pouch shape. I think it would have been more appropriately named Chili Mac. The fig Newtons were very good, the skittles were stuck together but tasted like skittles, the crackers were just OK and had an after taste I didn't much care for and as far as the raisins go, if the military still puts you to death for giving aid and comfort to the enemy, Mr. Osmotic and his nasty, snot covered raisins should be shot at dawn.

Bottom line: It was not a pleasant experience but it didn't make me sick either. My stomach was full and in a bad situation I'm sure it would be ambrosia. I didn't even get the runs. I would like to have seen a drink mix and substitute those demon raisins with the old dried bananas and pineapple chunks we used to get in military MREs. Then put the raisins in palates and drop them on ISIS territory and label them "Power Raisins from Allah, must be consumed immediately by the order of the Prophet." war over.


----------

